# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  baat bij zeer lage dosering AD ?

## H73

Hallo,
Ik (vrouw van 43 jaar) gebruik sinds zes jaar AD (lexapro). Ik gebruik het tegen sociale angst. Het werkt erg goed, ondanks dat ik een lage dosering (5 mg) gebruik. Ik heb nagenoeg geen last meer van angst en functioneer goed. Maar ik heb wel een paar vervelende bijwerkingen. Dufheid, vlakke emoties , waarvan ik het grootste nadeel vind dat ik niet meer goed kan genieten , maar erger nog, ik kan niet meer goed liefde en emotionele verbinding voelen met de mensen om mij heen. Ik ben vorig jaar vijf weken gestopt met de AD maar de angsten kwam toen weer behoorlijk terug dus ben weer begonnen.. Maar baal opnieuw weer erg van de bijwerkingen. Ik heb het idee dat ik teveel van het leven mis op deze manier. Ben al naar de huisarts geweest en die wil dat ik nu eerst wat gesprekken bij een therapeut ga voeren. Maar ik vroeg me af.... zijn er hier mensen die AD slikken in minder dan de laagste dosering die wordt voorgeschreven en daar toch baat bij hebben? Van lexapro is de laagste dosering die wordt voorgeschreven 5 mg (wat ik dus neem) , maar ik weet dat lexapro ook in druppelvorm te krijgen is, dus misschien zou ik 4 of zelfs 3 mg kunnen nemen . Lijkt me geweldig als dat toch effectief is maar dan met minder bijwerkingen. Ben heel benieuwd of hier mensen zijn die bekend zijn met zo'n ultra lage dosering AD en hier toch baat bij hebben. 

Alvast dank voor reactie , Groet H

----------

